# Working man's futurities and one loft races



## Arrowheadlofteast (Nov 13, 2018)

Hey boys and girls....i'm looking too spend a few dollars this next year in futurities and possibly a one loft race....now listen unlike alot of folks on here..(not knocking you if I had, I would be spend it too)...please post futurities or one loft that have NO MORE THAN A TOTAL COST OF 200 PER BIRD....yes I know this will eliminate alot of races and thats cool....not in the poorhouse but just can't justify to myself or wifey spending 200 just to send one bird and then another 300-1000 to activate the bird...dont mind if the entry is something like 3 bird team for a set amount etc...please include band races!!!


----------



## markp1969 (Nov 23, 2010)

Spring Break One Loft Race

http://oneloftrace.net/SpringBreak.htm


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

You are asking a lot, not many 1 loft around like you ask for' I also would like to see some cheaper OLR's to test my birds in. I hate spending money on unproven breeders. 
http://www.txcenter.org/summer_convention.html
I placed 7th this year and 14th last year in this race.

https://www.sites.google.com/site/irpcpigeonracing/2018-yb-results
IRPC, my bird won both auction racers this year.

http://www.bowchallenge.com/
My bird was lost in this race.

That's the only 3 I know of.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

https://wincompanion.com/

Before laying down your money look at this site and see how many birds entered actually made it to the final races. I find it hard to believe so many birds are lost even on a 10 or 50 mile toss. 
If you check the earlier inventory of each race and then the birds shipped to a race you will see the losses, its awful. I'm not putting down the OLR's, The guys are trying hard to have good reports on their OLR's. Its "something" out there that's bothering the birds. Combines, clubs, personal tosses are all racking up losses. Overseas races have the same problem. 
Used to be I gave my birds 10 tosses to 50 miles and raced them. My first station is about 135 miles. We had very few losses but the last 2 years since starting back into racing I notice a Big difference in the losses. 
Its very frustrating.


----------



## tbirdloft (Dec 30, 2015)

i handle birds in the bow but also fly several inexpensive races--ocr/geno--25.00---gbg 3/25.00--iliana 25 / bird-- some auction races responsible for minimum bid--there are many others if you just want to test your birds and make some feed money (usually under 500). the bow offers about the highest payout to cost of any race i know because 80% goes to the breeder


----------



## Team Triggerfinger (Jul 24, 2017)

tbird- I flew a bird in the Banks of the Wabash. Tom Morgan was the handler. Brought her back home and will be breeding from her. Which handler are you?

Also, could you be more specific on the acronyms you provided? I'd like to enter those races, as well.


----------



## tbirdloft (Dec 30, 2015)

tbirdloft--you can see my results by clicking on the bird photos
and my other info is on the handlers list and under the club tab.
also on the rules page--none of the other races have posted the 2019 info yet


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

The Omaha Grain Belt race $100 for 1 bird or $250 for 3 birds.


----------



## Team Triggerfinger (Jul 24, 2017)

Tbird-

I see that you are Walt. I've studied the results. You get very good returns and lose very few birds. Nice job on that.

Can you tell me what ocr-geno stands for?

How about gbg? 

I've googled the acronyms and nothing comes up about pigeon races.


----------



## tbirdloft (Dec 30, 2015)

the gbg is the galesberg club--dick olson classic and they are in the corn country combine so you can enter the same birds in the auction race

the geno and ocr are 2 diffrent races in the northern ohio combine--
the ocr is the cleavland club, the geno is another club in the combine--
some handlers fly both as far as i know


----------



## beachwood45789 (Jul 15, 2014)

Hi All, here are some races you can send birds to, Unit10 Auction race this is a free race 5,000 1st prize split 50/50 www.unittenrpc.com also in the Long Island Combine the Long Island Challenge it cost 20$ a bird, and the best one is the L.B.R.A. Race you need to send away for the bands cost is 25$ a bird and very good payouts www.pigeonring.com and in the New Jersey Combine you can send birds to several races Like the N.H.F the B.B.F. The L.C.M and the Atlantic city race plus there are a few more i cant remember go to www.cjccombine.com on left side of page click on young bird futurites Beachwood


----------



## Matt M (Mar 2, 2011)

This is a really good working man’s Futurity (band race) that my club sponsors. Bands are $25 which automatically enters you into the Futurity at a distance of around 285-300 miles. By the deadline of the first club race in mid-August you can nominate your futurity bird into the 400 mile Classic held a few weeks after the Futurity for an additional $75.

This is a very tough course starting in Nevada desert up and over the Sierra Nevada mountain range then dropping into California and produces honest races from 1,000-1,300 ypm.

If you have any interest or questions let me know and I’d be happy to reply. 

For more info:
http://www.mtzracingpigeonclub.com


----------

